# British Officer Killed In Training



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

It's been reported that a police officer has been killed during a training exercise in Manchester, England.

The young male officer was shot in the chest and rushed to North Manchester General Hospital where he was later pronounced dead.
The exercise was not taking place on police premises, a source said.
It happened on Thorpe Road in the Newton Heath area in the north of the city at 11.35am.



Further details are not available.

The shooting happened at a huge disused warehouse, known locally as the Sharp Building.
It was the former distribution centre for Sharp, the electronics giant, which used to sponsor Manchester United.
Police sealed off entrances to the site but forensic officers in white boiler suits could be seen in the goods yard outside the warehouse, which was cordoned off with yellow tape.
The head of Greater Manchester Police insisted that there was no danger to the public following the shooting.

RIP and Thoughts and prayers for other officers involved.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Patrol Constable Ian James Terry, 32, from Burnley, Lancashire, died in North Manchester General Hospital after the incident in Thorp Road, Newton Heath, at 1135 BST. It was not immediately clear whether the officer had been shot accidentally by one of his own colleagues. 
The Independent Police Complaints Commission (IPCC) has begun an investigation into the fatal shooting. 
Acting Chief Constable of Greater Manchester Police (GMP) Dave Whatton said: "Everybody in Greater Manchester Police is devastated by the news that we have all received and the loss of a highly regarded colleague and friend."


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

*A police officer who died after suffering a gunshot wound to the chest during a training exercise was shot by a colleague, it has been confirmed.* 
The Independent Police Complaints Commission (IPCC) is conducting an inquiry into the incident. 
It said Pc Terry was struck by a single shot discharged from a shotgun.
He was killed while officers used "special munitions" designed to stop vehicles containing armed criminals during the exercise at a warehouse in the city, an IPCC spokesperson added.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

PA
Pc Ian Terry and his wife Joanne with their children Lauren and John


----------

